# Suspect Fatally Shot After Pulling BB Gun On Cops at Traffic Stop



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The San Luis Obispo County Sheriff's Office on Friday released video of a fatal January 2017 shooting of a Paso Robles man the county District Attorney's Office found deemed lawful after the man pulled a replica BB gun during a traffic stop.

Deputies fired a total of 35 rounds during the incident, killing 24-year-old Josue Gallardo, who had been wanted on an outstanding warrant for alleged domestic violence.

A District Attorney's Office investigation found that the shooting was justified, according to a report released by that office in February.

According to the report, Gallardo purchased the BB gun at a local Walmart six days prior. An autopsy found that Gallardo had a potentially toxic amount of cocaine in his blood at the time of death, and evidence uncovered later, including a note found in his trunk, showed he was suicidal, the office's report states.


----------

